# Chihuahua's Growing Up!



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought it would be cool to see everyone's chihuahuas from baby to adulthood, to see how they grow and change. Im especially interested in seeing long haired chihuahua's as they grow because of the 'puppy ugglies' stage they go threw and how they end up looking afterwards. If anyone can share photos of their babies growing up, Id really appreciate it!


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, Edie is only 5 months old, but I've been taking lots of photos, so...

9 weeks old:









13 weeks old:









16 weeks old: 









20 weeks old:









To me she just looks prettier every day...no idea what "puppy uglies" are meant to be!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Aw thanks! My two girls are right around the same age also..My one girl is 5 months and my other is 4 months..They are at that stage yours is it..My 4 month old is loosing her plush puppy fur right now..I SO want to see what they look like with a full adult coat!!! Its driving me crazy!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Kai
















15 weeks








6 months








1 year


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo:
Baby:









12 weeks:









16 weeks









20 weeks









6 months









10 months









1 week away from 12 months!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Leo:
> Baby:
> 
> 
> ...


Leo from ridiculously cute to super handsome ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Mayra!! Ur so sweet!! 
I forgot I made one of these for his breeder to use on her website:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you so much Zorana and Skyatblue!!! Kai looks very similar to my Pixie!! Shes pretty! and yes, Leo is one handsom fella  I cant wait for my girls coats to come in!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Zorana, I used to live in IL about 2 hours from Chicago..my parents still live there and we visit often  I drive threw chicago going home..just sayin


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LittlePixie said:


> Zorana, I used to live in IL about 2 hours from Chicago..my parents still live there and we visit often  I drive threw chicago going home..just sayin


Oh nice! I live about 45 minutes away from Chicago, and I try to get out there about once a week in the summer w the doggies! What a small world! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SashaRae (Nov 3, 2012)

View attachment 11810

View attachment 11818

View attachment 11826

View attachment 11834

View attachment 11842



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleSusieQ (Aug 3, 2012)

Susie. She looks the same to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

SkyAtBlue said:


> Kai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I have long coats but got them as adults so I never saw their coat fluff out. The difference between 6 months and a year is huge!


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Xombie from 1 week to 11 months


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the pics


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike 7 weeks..









10 weeks









4 months









now 5 months, with Sadie she is 6 yrs.










Sorry I have a old camera.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby 

14 weeks 










4-5 months










6 months 










9 months










10 months 










1 year 










14 months 










Current- 15ish months











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww, I love the baby pictures. Baby Leo is so darn cute!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Awww, I love the baby pictures. Baby Leo is so darn cute!


Thanks love! All the baby pics are to die for, why can't they stay like that forever????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks love! All the baby pics are to die for, why can't they stay like that forever????
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I for one am glad Toby is no longer a puppy. He was a monster!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks love! All the baby pics are to die for, why can't they stay like that forever????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, I say the same thing about my kitten turned cat....still love her though! She is cute in a mature way. Wish I could see my two as babies!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Winnie is only 7 months

View attachment 11994

8 weeks
View attachment 12002

4 months
View attachment 12010

6 months




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

